# are these parasites



## jay (Mar 16, 2009)

got these in my tank a month ago


----------



## woodyg3 (Mar 24, 2009)

It's hard to tell from the picture, but they look like livebearer fry to me.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I'd venture to guess without a better pic is that possibly scuds or limpets. don't look like fish to me.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

So that is the little white thing in your tank?! The first picture looked like fish fry with little eyes but the close up definately does not look like fish fry or planaria. Actually the first thing that came to mind was baby squid...lol. Not sure they even look like anything mentioned so far. It does look like they have eyes, lung/gill (pink), and stomach (yellow-brown).

How do they move again? And what was the last thing you added to the tank before you noticed them (plant, decor, fish..etc)? Can you see antenna or legs?

Edit:
Here is a good picture I found of an adult scud...possibly?


----------



## jay (Mar 16, 2009)

not sure what white thing you are referring to

last thing i added was 2 ghost catfish and 1 cory,
all plants are fake

they tend to move around like a crawfish does, in small jumps but they do not seem to have legs or antenna on them

there are several hundred of them. the fish do not seem to have any interest in them
when i feed flakes, the little white "bugs" will all come out from the rocks and swim around in the water


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

sounds like daphnia, but the fact that the fish show no interest baffles me.....


----------



## jay (Mar 16, 2009)

i added some dried baby gammarus to the feeding cycle a few times a month or so ago

maybe that had something else in it

they dont look like gammarus and like daniel said, the fish do not seem interested in them


----------



## woodyg3 (Mar 24, 2009)

Several hundred? Hmmmmmm. 

Gammarus would make sense, but the picture just doesn't look like them. 

For reference, how large are the stones in the picture?


----------



## jay (Mar 16, 2009)

they are small river stones. no more than 1/4 to 1/2" wide


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

jay said:


> not sure what white thing you are referring to


From your other thread when I was guessing the "white organisms" might be planaria. 

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/please-help-me-identify-small-white-1943.html

BTW scud = gammarus


----------

